# Malibu Ride



## dewhastme (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, this is my first post here. I just got into road biking about 3 weeks ago, after many years of mountain biking and other outdoor activities. The site has been very helpful. 

Anyway, I was up in Oxnard on business and brought my bike along. I've been riding about 20-30 miles a day since I got the road bike. Finally uncorked a 70 mile ride today, and it was great. Took off from Oxnard, road a long agricultural road for about 10 miles and then joined the PCH headed south, through Point Mugu State Park and then along into Malibu. I turned around a little south of pepperdine university and then turned around, the hill from the beach up to pepperdine was brutal for me, as I probably spent too much energy on the ride south really charging. I made it, turned around, and headed back towards Oxnard. I hit the headwinds hard on the way back, I was pushing hard and was still losing about 5-10 mph into the winds. 

Saw alot of what looked like teams training on the PCH and some people touring. My first longish ride was pretty entertaining and I enjoyed pushing myself at the end to get back to home base. I definately need to work on conserving energy on long rides, I must have been overconfident from just doing 20 milers at about a 24-25 average on flats with some rolls. I was smoked at the end. Just gives me more respect for those racers.

Anyway, it was a good ride and I recommend it to anyone up in the area. Great scenery and lots of variable terrain with a good wide shoulder (albeit with cars on the side of the road at places).


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed yourself. And yes, those headwinds when you go north can really take it out of you. Of course, that's also why going south is such a quote-unquote breeze. It doesn't hurt, either, that you're right next to the Pacific as you head south.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

dewhastme said:


> Saw alot of what looked like teams training on the PCH and some people touring.


If that was Saturday, what you saw were riders coming back to Malibu from the LA Wheelmen Grand Tour. Ride options were the double metric, double century, triple century, and the quad century. I did the 200 mile highland route and didn't get back to Malibu til well into darkness. Overall, it was a great ride. We do this double century ride every year.
Glad to hear you're having fun on your new road bike!


----------

